# اطراف الترياك



## MOUDY99 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم ممكن تعلموني كيف اقدر حدد اطراف الترياك والثايرستور :16:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى
فى موقع من المواقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
http://www.datasheet4u.com
http://www.ic2ic.com/search.jsp?sSearchWord=M34300-012SP

اكتب رقم القطعة التى تريدها سواء كانت أى سى أو ترانزيستور أو ثايريستور أو أى شيء كتى مكثف و سويتش تحصل على صفحة خواصة فيها كل معلومات هذا الشيء و اطرافة واحيانا دوائر لآستخدامه


----------



## MOUDY99 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا بس قصدي عن طريق الأوميميتر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

فى الثايريستور ستجد ثنائي بين البوابة و الكاثود (المهبط) و التيار يمر من البوابة للكاثود لكن لن تتأكد إن كان سليم لأن وصله الانود لا تقيس مع أى شيء
فى التراياك سيكون قياس البوابة ما الطرف الأنود 1 فى الآتجاهين متماثل لذا لن تعرف أيها للبوابة


----------



## MOUDY99 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح يعني لازم روح دائما للداتا شيت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ستجد الغالبية ذات أطراف متشابهة لكن الإحتياط واجب


----------



## tariq3k (1 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## وائل محمد سيد (18 أبريل 2010)

اريد دائرة عملية لترياك بور 220 فولت ارجوكم ساعدونى جزاطم الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن77 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ما الفرق بين الزينر والثيرستور والترياك واستعمالاتهم في الدائرة جزاكم الله خير يا اخوتي واحبائي
هذه اول مشاركه لي اشكركم​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الزينر هو ثنائى عند جهد محدد يحدث له انهيار و يظل الجهد على أطرافه ثابت ويستخدم فى تثبيت الجهد
الثايريستور هو من 4 طبقات وله طرف بوابة. عند جهد ما يحدث له انهيار أو يمكنك أن تحدث هذا الإنهيار بتمرير تيار فى طرف البوابة بين البوابة والكاثود. استخدامه كثنائى قابل للتحكم فى تقويم التيار المتردد . انهيار الثايريستور مختلف عن الزينر لأن الجهد عند الإنهيار يكاد يكون صفر (واح أو 2 فولت حسب النوع والتيار المار فيه)

التراياك أشبه ما يكون بزوج من الثايريستور متصلين بالعكس للتعامل مع التيار المتردد ولكن فى تركيبه مختلف عن ذلك لكن الأداء كمفتاح للتيار المترددو استخدامه كريلاى للتيار المتردد و فى مفتاح التحكم فى الاضاءة المسمى Dimmer وهو يغير الإضاءة تدريجيا بتغيير وضع المفتاح


----------

